# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  modifier signature

## doriola

J'aurais voulu remettre mon profil à jour mais je ne sais pas comment modifier la signature.

J'étais dans mon profil, mais il n'y a pas de crayon à côté de signature.
Alors où faut il aller pour modifier?

----------


## Sanaga

*Il vous faut aller dans mon compte, mes paramètres, modifier votre signature.*

----------


## doriola

C'est fait merci beaucoup

----------

